# Web interface to view guide and manage recordings?



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

Can I point my PC browser at my Roamio Plus LAN IP with a certain port or path to view the guide and set recordings? I know there are apps for mobile devices and BlueStacks may be an option, but I'd like to know if there is an interface that I can pull up directly on my desktop browser.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

markis said:


> Can I point my PC browser at my Roamio Plus LAN IP with a certain port or path to view the guide and set recordings? I know there are apps for mobile devices, but I'd like to know if there is an interface that I can pull up on my desktop broswer.


You can do all that in a web browser at tivo.com.

Guide
My Shows
To Do List
Season Pass (OnePass) Manager

(Sign into your TiVo account before using the links.)


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The only thing you can see directly on a browser is the My Shows list. You have to use https, not http. The username is tivo (all lowercase) and the password is your Media Access Key.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ggieseke said:


> The only thing you can see directly on a browser is the My Shows list. You have to use https, not http. The username is tivo (all lowercase) and the password is your Media Access Key.


Which also allows you to download the non copy protected shows to your PC. I think you have to have TiVo desktop installed though. I do have it and have never tried on a PC that didn't, so not 100% sure.


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Arcady, those links should work fine. I had a look at the local Now Playing list and was able to save a show directly without TiVo Desktop.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I suspect what the op would like is a web version of the mobile app.

Anyone ever consider loading android version onto a windows machine using the Bluestacks emulator?

http://www.bluestacks.com/index1.ht...XBlUUw.2&utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Streaming to PC possible with that?

Sounds great to me.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

h2oskierc said:


> Streaming to PC possible with that?
> 
> Sounds great to me.


Should be... I played with an early version of BS and it was still a little wonky, but I am sure it has improved significantly since then.

We know the tivo Android app is getting a huge refresh soon - it might be time to play with it again.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

There are a few threads about running the Android app in an emulator. It doesn't work.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Arcady said:


> There are a few threads about running the Android app in an emulator. It doesn't work.


Damn that sux. Are they close at least? Do you happens to have any links? I'm guessing its in the Home media forum then?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks like Dan tried it - he discusses on his Fire TV thread...



Dan203 said:


> I tried BlueStacks and it said something about the app not supporting Intel processors. So there are obviously hardware limitations to the app. I was actually kinda surprised that it worked on the FireTV since all other devices are banned from using HDMI out, but apparently the FireTV doesn't count it's display the same way that a phone/tablet with HDMI out would.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> Looks like Dan tried it - he discusses on his Fire TV thread...


You think an AMD based Windows machine running Bluestacks may be able to?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> You think an AMD based Windows machine running Bluestacks may be able to?


When people talk Intel, that is generic PC architecture. Just as ARM is generic for the mobile architecture.

I think the complaint Dan reported was the app choking on the x86 architecture.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

bradleys said:


> When people talk Intel, that is generic for the x86 architecture. Just as ARM is generic for the x64 architecture.


Um, no. ARM is definitely not generic for x64 architecture. Not at all.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think the reason TiVo uses "Intel" in their error is because Intel chips are the only ones actually being used in mobile devices. They weren't counting on people installing Android on x86 based desktop PCs.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Arcady said:


> Um, no. ARM is definitely not generic for x64 architecture. Not at all.


Yeah, that is why I changed my post - we must have crossed between the edit. In the most generic way - both Intel and AMD make pc chips and they are often generically referenced as Intel architecture.

Who makes the chip isn't going to make any difference.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> When people talk Intel, that is generic PC architecture. Just as ARM is generic for the mobile architecture. I think the complaint Dan reported was the app choking on the x86 architecture.


Yeah I was taking it literally. Thanks.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

KMTTG will do all of this on a PC connected to the same network as your TiVo.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

LI-SVT said:


> KMTTG will do all of this on a PC connected to the same network as your TiVo.


It doesn't even have to be on the same network. I use it to view and download shows from my Roamio in Philly that's connected to my Slingbox.


----------

